

YSK How to Permanently DELETE (Not Deactivate) Your Facebook Account - lindstorm
https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=224562897555674

======
eduadecastro
<http://www.accountkiller.com/en/>

------
woodall
This just flags your account as deleted. The data is never removed from the
servers.

